# New to OB



## reichtina320 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok, not completely an OB question, maybe just a brain fade...but.......patient has hysterectomy in November, comes in 10 days prior to the end of the 90 day FU with a complication of bleeding from cervical stump.

Which modifier would be used on this?

HELP!

Tina


----------



## robin1019 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello! If The Pt Went Back To The Operating/procedure Room With A Unplanned Return I Would Use Modifier 78 To The Related Procedure. Make Sure The Same Physician Did The Procedure.


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 26, 2008)

No, just had an office visit.

Thanks
Tina


----------

